# Photoshop CS6 issue



## RichardTHF (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey, 

I am having a weird bug on Photoshop CS6 which is rather annoying at certain zoom levels a black box (or 2) come up on my screen over the photo, and then when i zoom in or out they dissapear but if i go back to the zoom level, it is still there. has any one had this problem before? if so how do i fix it?

Rich


----------



## unfocused (Nov 14, 2012)

Never had that problem. Had something similar with a Photoshop Plug-in. It was a problem with the video card/driver.


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 14, 2012)

the only plugin i have is Nik Software HDR Efex and Digimark but dont have either of them on this picture :/


----------



## Harry Muff (Nov 14, 2012)

Is it HDR Efex 2 that you have?




I'm willing to bet that you had it open and then closed it.




Apparently, it's something to do with the graphics card not being up to it.




Personally, I think it's a bug.


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep, its HDR Efex 2, its open every time i open Photoshop, is there anyway I can stop that happening? its rather annoying!


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Nov 14, 2012)

Video card/ driver problem with a plugin and the old... re-install CS6 if your able to (fixes allot very quickly) in theroy


----------



## jsexton (Nov 14, 2012)

Also make sure you check that the video card drivers are the latest version.


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 14, 2012)

unfortunately I am a Mac fanboy, I dont think its possible to upgrade my video card drivers


----------



## 7enderbender (Nov 14, 2012)

And I thought this kind of nonsense doesn't happen on Macs? What computer and graphics card is this may I ask? I'm still debating what my next move is and am pretty much ready to go with the new Mac Mini - which would include a (forced) upgrade/crossgrade to CS6...


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 14, 2012)

I have the Mid 2011, 21.5inch iMac - Graphics AMD Radeon HD 6750M 512 MB


----------



## seanature (Nov 14, 2012)

I once had an identical problem with Windows and the issue was with the graphics card driver. To speed everything up, by default Photoshop transfers as much of the processing as it can from the computer's processor to the graphics card. Some graphics cards, however, need updated drivers to handle that extra work.

With Windows, you just go to the graphics card maker's website and download an updated driver. I don't know how you do that on a Mac, but that's the first thing I would try. Maybe there's a system control panel or something?

Your other option is to minimize the extra work Photoshop gives your graphics card. This is really easy to do. From the Edit menu, select Preferences, then Performance. You'll see a box for Graphics Processor Settings.

I would click Advanced Settings and experiment. Try changing the Drawing Mode from Advanced to Basic. If that doesn't work, try unchecking Use Graphics Process to Accelerate Computation. 

If neither of those work, uncheck Use Graphics Processor on that main performance screen. Photopshop will run a bit slower, but the problem should vanish.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 14, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> And I thought this kind of nonsense doesn't happen on Macs? What computer and graphics card is this may I ask? I'm still debating what my next move is and am pretty much ready to go with the new Mac Mini - which would include a (forced) upgrade/crossgrade to CS6...



The new Mac Minis are stellar computers, especially for the price. I'd get the fusion drive though, the new Mini with a fusion drive benchmarked 1000pts higher than my top-of-the-line Quad Core iMac with 16GB of RAM, thats really impressive.


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you seanature, I really appreciate the help  and thank you every one else for your advice!


----------



## Harry Muff (Nov 14, 2012)

RichardTHF


It really is simply a case of HDR Efex Pro 2 causing trouble. I've ONLY had this black/white block issue after using it.


On two completely different Macs too.


Go into System Preferences / Users & Groups / Login Items and see if it is listed there. If so, highlight it, then click on the minus button to remove it.


Alternatively, uninstall the app completely and throw it back at Nik. The Macs I use are years apart with different hardware and software and this blocking issue ALWAYS happens. And only with this plugin. 


Ditch it.


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 14, 2012)

@Harry Muff

Thanks, I just had the same issue for the first time on my MacBook Pro as well, and on that I have only just installed it so it has to be the issue.  I didn't actually like the program anyway.


----------



## Harry Muff (Nov 14, 2012)

I preferred the first one. Not too Photomatix looking and it worked properly.


----------

